# 4th order wall in a hatch advice



## Pink_panther (May 10, 2014)

Hey everyone. I'm new to posting on the forums but now in need of some solid advice. So I'm planning on building a 4th order wall in my corolla hatch with 4 15 xl's and 4 3.5ks. I've measured up my available space and looks like I have roughly 30 cub if I keep the box square-ish. From memory my space is 1 meter wide x .88 meters high x 1.05 meters deep but I may be a little off. If I flare the front out on the box after the rear struts I can get a bit more space but I don't know if that would hurt performance? What I'm really looking for is some advice on where to put the subs and if I should flare the front for more space. I was thinking 8 cub sealed and 16 cub ported before displacement and port or bigger if you think it's a good idea. This will be my first wall and my first 4th order design not bought. I'm a bit confused on what size port I should be looking at and tuning as well. I want it to ground pound while also being able to pull some big numbers at higher hz I have a goal in mind of hoping to hit a 160 bit I understand it may take a lot of trial and error. Any advice would be great as all the guides and info I've been reading is just confusing me more haha. 

Thanks


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

I haven't been into spl in the last couple of years, but a few years back if you were going for competition with a wall the 'rule' was ported rather than bp or sealed. Drivers on the passenger side, port on the driver side. Make the port as big as possible and tuned to the cars peak frequency. And keep the wall behind the B pilar. 

I don't know if this violates any rules or not, but back when I was into it the termpro forums were where the spl guys hung out.

Mods, if posting for another forum violates anything let me know.

Any particular reason you're looking at a bp box?

Josh


----------

